# Windy Weekend Redfish



## Flaco (Mar 22, 2007)

The title speeks for itself. Ran to Rockport last weekend for some R&R. Met up with the Drake boys Fri. evening (thanks for the invite Ish) and met some great guys. I retired early to the old R.V. I had hopes of Redfish for the following morning but my hopes were not high when I awoke to winds and cloud cover. I met up with d-donahughe Sat. a.m. I had been looking forward to a ride on his boat for a while. It is a cool little fishin' machine. We did find some fish but struggled to catch them. Here are a few pictures.




































Thanks d. Love the boat!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. So what is the fate of the Ambush since Tom is with HB now?


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Great report and photos..


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

glad you came by. you should have come by sat night too; it got out of hand!

let's do it again soon - i owe you some beer.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice job bro. Looks like yall found em despite the weather


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Great looking boat!


----------



## LUISJG (Mar 22, 2006)

where can I get a boat like that ??


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

i saw one 4sale on microskiff.com .. i think it is in florida...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

LUISJG said:


> where can I get a boat like that ??


There is or was one for sale on microskiff.com. The seller was a rigger for Gordon before Tom moved over to HB. The story is that HB has put the mold in mothballs for now. Scott Sommerlatte has one or two I believe in Seadrift.


----------



## jackfishish (Feb 19, 2009)

Stuart said:


> There is or was one for sale on microskiff.com. The seller was a rigger for Gordon before Tom moved over to HB. The story is that HB has put the mold in mothballs for now. Scott Sommerlatte has one or two I believe in Seadrift.


I'm sure at this point HB will build one for anybody who wants one.


----------



## d-donaghue (Oct 30, 2007)

its a great little skiff for working the shallow back lakes & creeks.. at some point in time it will most likely be back as a HB...


----------

